# '55 or '57? Schwinn Hornet for parts (or whole)



## Nickinator (Aug 20, 2011)

Cleaning out the garage~Another bike good for parts (or a rider). Not sure what year this is for sure, S/N is R73946. Tire size is 2.125. Let me know by pm if you want anything, and your offer. Thanks.


----------



## Derek-on-the-go (Aug 20, 2011)

WoW, any girl would be stoked with this gem. Be a shame to tear her down to parts, IMO.


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 20, 2011)

Derek-on-the-go said:


> WoW, any girl would be stoked with this gem. Be a shame to tear her down to parts, IMO.




I know- you should buy it! $150 and it's all yours.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 21, 2011)

PM sentr I'll take it if still available. v/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi all, this one has found a new home


----------

